# How to fatten a chicken up?



## kdogg331 (May 15, 2017)

So I have a couple chickens that are pretty small but one in particular is really small and kinda runty. Could just be genetics of course? All 3 of the Orps aren't very big. But anyway, I'd like to try to put some weight on her and fatten her up some if possible. What's the best way to do that?   

I also have a cat I'm wondering the same about. She's not really skinny, weighed 9 pounds 11 ounces at the vet in February and she is a tiny cat, but I just feel like she could gain some weight, either fat or muscle. I don't want to give her a can that much cause our last cat his teeth rotted


----------



## First Time Goat.Mum (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi! I am new to this forum but I’ve been around chickens since I was a toddler. I am far from being an ‘expert’ but I have found that different feed brands work for different things. Some are more fattening, some are meant for eggs and some even to brighten feathers for showing chickens. What brand of feed do you currently use?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 20, 2018)

This is an old post and tyhe OP hasn' been here since mid 2017... just letting you know.


----------



## First Time Goat.Mum (Feb 20, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> This is an old post and tyhe OP hasn' been here since mid 2017... just letting you know.



Whoops!!  Still learning my way around, probably should learn to check the dates.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 20, 2018)

Chicken : feed it more.
Cat : feed it more 
But for the cat some cats are smaller and a 9 lb cat might be fat/obese at 15 lbs


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! Right now they're on Poulin Grain Egg Production plus but I think at the time they were on Nutrena NatureWise Hearty Hen. Both are 18% pellets. And unfortunately I lost one of the Orpingtons to a hawk in fall 2017  my favorite one but I am not really too concerned about their weight anymore. I've kind of just accepted that's how they are, especially since they are all healthy and happy. And some of them do seem to have gained a little weight. And don't worry about the date, I still appreciate the info and the effort, and I'm sure everyone has replied to an old post now and then. I know I have.

And as for feeding them more, that's impossible because all our animals are free fed. Well, except for the goldfish but they don't count because how do you free feed a goldfish? anyway, I guess I could give the cat some more canned food, I don't always give her one every day, but I think she is just naturally a small cat. Always has been. She actually gained a pound at her vet visit this year.


----------

